# Achat d'un ipod nano a Singapour



## gold-ch3rry (10 Juillet 2008)

*Bonjour,j'aimerai savoir si je peux acheter un ipod nano 4giga a Singapour, si cela ne me posera pas de problemes une fois en France(pour metre de la musique ou des films...).*
*Si vous pouviez aussi me donner le prix en euro SVP.*
*Merci de vos réponses.*


----------



## pascalformac (10 Juillet 2008)

techniquemment pas de souci
pour le prix ben va voir les applestore de singapour 
http://store.apple.com/1800-MY-APPLE/WebObjects/singaporestore

fermé pour le moment


----------



## gold-ch3rry (10 Juillet 2008)

MeRCii beAUCOUP


----------



## pascalformac (10 Juillet 2008)

faire gaffe à singapour
il y a des tonnes de boutiques vendant du matosse dont ipod à des prix fort curieux
( alors que Apple cadre les prix, prix imposés , standards, pour tous les vendeurs, pays par pays)
méfiance...

bien se renseigner avant  sur la réputation de telle ou telle boutique
et si tu veux la securité tu vas direct aux  boutiques Apple officielles


----------



## gold-ch3rry (10 Juillet 2008)

Ok, mercii.
*Est-ce-que tu connaitrai le priix en euro stp(siite fermé pour le moment).*


----------



## pascalformac (10 Juillet 2008)

je reviens 
et il me semble qu'il y a plusieurs vendeurs d'ipod à l'aéroport en zone tax free shop

il était question de mettre des machines ( comme il y en a ailleurs) pour achat détaxé direct  sans vendeur ( comme une distributeur de canettes !)
tu payes tu  ouvres le casier , tu prends  , terminé


----------



## pascalformac (10 Juillet 2008)

gold-ch3rry a dit:


> Ok, mercii.
> *Est-ce-que tu connaitrai le priix en euro stp(siite fermé pour le moment).*



non je ne connais pas le prix en euro 
mais tu l'auras en cherchant le web ou en convertissant toi même
-

s'il te plait calme toi  avec ces typos 
 c'est un site d'aide pas une classe de coloriage de jardin d'enfants


----------



## gold-ch3rry (10 Juillet 2008)

OK, merciii !


----------



## gold-ch3rry (11 Juillet 2008)

Pourriez-vous me donner le prix d'un ipod a Singapour SVP (convertis en euro,si possible).
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Gwen (11 Juillet 2008)

iPod Touch 

8Go = 498 s$ = 230,75&#8364;
16 go = 698 s$ = 323,40&#8364;
32 Go = 848 s$ = 392,90&#8364;

iPod Nano

4Go = 238 s$ = 110,27&#8364;
8Go = 318 s$ = 147,34&#8364;


----------

